# Software



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Anyone ever use the Navionics NavPlanner2 PC software?


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

this might help, im pc stupid http://www.bbcboards.net/zerothread?id=516090&postid=5134556#5134556


----------



## Larry Carr (Sep 24, 2007)

I run it now. Whataya need to know?
Larry Carr


----------

